# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Письма издалека

## Мара

Друзья, читая форум я заметила, что многие пишут об одиночестве, даже среди толпы, о внутренней пустоте и непонимании. Думаю, каждый из нас сталкивается с этим и пытается как-то бороться - искать новые знакомства, интересных собеседников. 
Сейчас значительная часть нашей жизни протекает в сети - тут мы находим ответы на многие свои вопросы, дружим и занимаемся творчеством, получаем помощь или оказываем ее. нам всем не хватает интересного реального общения, к сожалению не всегда это возможно из за расстояния, занятости и прочих бытовых дел-проблем. И все таки было бы приятно получить от своего знакомого в сети - весточку. Что-то настоящее, живое, то, что можно подержать в руках и перечитать/пересмотреть при желании. То, что хранит тепло человеческих рук.

Предлагаю организовать переписку по почте!

С удовольствием напишу письмо всем, кто этого захочет и конечно буду рада получить ответ.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

а что, хорошая мысль. поддерживаю автора.

----------


## Мара

> а что, хорошая мысль. поддерживаю автора.


 а ты не хочешь так переписываться?

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> а ты не хочешь так переписываться?


 я согласна на это, если кому-то это поможет например. по натуре я вообще не слишком многословный человек, не знаю как мне дадутся письма)

----------


## Игорёк

Скайп интерактивнее в этом плане. Можно отсылать какие-нибудь нужные подарки например, это и приятнее и полезнее.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Можно отсылать какие-нибудь нужные подарки например, это и приятнее и полезнее.


 это какие например?

----------


## Адольф

Ребят, речь идет именно об обычных, бумажных письмах. Они же настоящие, как гитары, костры, бумажные книги, а не электронные.. это все живое. сделанное руками людей, несущее в себе что то.

----------


## Nails

> Ребят, речь идет именно об обычных, бумажных письмах. Они же настоящие, как гитары, костры, бумажные книги, а не электронные.. это все живое. сделанное руками людей, несущее в себе что то.


  Золотые слова..Автора я поддерживаю но сам лично в этом учавствовать не хочу)Идея хорошая.Старое вновь становится новым..

----------


## wiki

А вы представляете сколько такие письма идут? Иногда могут и за неделю дойти, а иной раз,даже в один и тот же город могут идти и месяц, и два. У меня один раз такое письмо шло полгода. Новогоднее поздравление пришло к лету))))))))))))))))Смысл в таких письмах,если оно будет идти долго? К тому времени чел или забудет,или просто сделает су. 
   Хотя может и за неделю дойти,это уж как кому повезёт. Просто тот же майл-агент,скайп и другие похожие системы, та же аська, продуктивнее тем,что письмо получите сразу же. Да даже на обычное мыло, дойдёт за пару минут,от силы за час.

----------


## Мара

> А вы представляете сколько такие письма идут?  
> ....Просто тот же майл-агент,скайп и другие похожие системы, та же аська, продуктивнее тем,что письмо получите сразу же. Да даже на обычное мыло, дойдёт за пару минут,от силы за час.


 Я представляю сколько идут письма) кстати, мне с этим всегда везло и даже из Заполярья посылки через 10 дней приходили. Проблема всегда именно с большими городами, в Москву бандероль шла месяц.
Смысл настоящих писем не в оперативности их получения, конечно - скайп, аська, электронная почта в этом смысле удобнее и проще, но письма НАСТОЯЩИЕ, их в руках можно подержать... Это не безликие, одинаковые электронные строчки, это совершенно другое. Получая такие письма испытываешь иные эмоции, чем от электронной переписки, которая, не спорю, тоже может быть интересной и важной.

Вики, ты же хранишь те письма, которые шли к тебе так долго, то самое запоздавшее новогоднее поздравление? наверное оно дорого тебе.

Это все конечно только мое мнение, каждому свое как известно и в наш век высоких технологий эпистолярный жанр  вымирает.

----------


## wiki

Нет,не храню,так как мне писем ни кто ни когда не слал,только сейчас и стала переписываться в электронном виде и в смс виде.

  А то новогоднее письмо было отправлено моей бабушкой,её подруге и вот как раз из Москвы в Москву и шло полгода. Специально в городе опустили в ящик,что бы быстрее дошло((

----------


## Мара

А я вот храню письма, это незабываемые восчпоминания, приятно, что их можно подержать в руках...

----------


## wiki

если бы были бы мож и хранила бы, а так вот те же смс-ки,хрен сохранишь-память переполняется и вынуждает удалять(

----------


## Мара

Так давай переписываться!   :Smile:

----------


## wiki

И о чём мы будем писать друг другу???

----------


## Мара

wiki, а что, два человека не найдут о чем поговорить?
можно прислать открытку с видом твоего города или просто понравившуюся.
впрочем, я не уговариваю...это дело добровольное.

----------


## wiki

А какой у тебя город?

----------


## Мара

Самара, не очень далеко от тебя.

----------


## Адольф

Уважаемые, но ведь ожидание чего то чудесно. Например, оставил тут человек адрес свой, и забыл через неделю. А ему через месяц письмо приходит, в котором незнакомый человек делится мыслями, рассказывает о своем коте, работе, проблемах. О своих радостях, своем городе. По моему было бы здорово. Дело не в скорости прихода письма. Дело в том, что оно вообще есть) что оно кем то писалось для кого то)

----------


## zmejka

а еще можно написать письмо от руки, потом отксерить, и выслать на мыло, или еще куда...этакая альтернатива)))

----------


## Мара

> а еще можно написать письмо от руки, потом отксерить, и выслать на мыло, или еще куда...этакая альтернатива)))


 да, можно конечно, но мне кажетя это уже не то...

просто я думаю о том, что мы вот часто говорим о социофобии, неумении общаться, а корни лежат в одном...мы сами постепенно исключаем реальные контакты из своей жизни, медленно, но верно...

пройдет 10, 15, 30 лет и что тогда вообще останется от реального общения? думаю почти ничего, все заменит электронная почта, многочисленные средства связи...и мы уже будем говорить - а зачем встречаться в кафе? вот еще это долго, трудно и не энергономично, а пошли те ка лучше в виртуальный ресторан...

----------


## Stille

Не представляете как давно я мечтала вот так с кем-нибудь переписываться) 
Кидать адрес и почтовый индекс? Или тут нету желающих написать?)

----------


## Мара

Я с удовольствем тебе напишу! можешь тут оставить адрес или в личке) думаю и Адольф тоже будет рада переписываться.

----------


## Адольф

Буду рада переписываться) отсылать и получать письма)

----------


## Stille

г. Брянск ул.Нахимова д. 114 кв. 74
почтовый индекс - 241014
на имя - Нестеровой Маргариты
Буду рада любым письмам и на всё отвечу  :Smile:

----------


## Мара

Вот и отлично! чувствую пора уже заводить коробку для писем :Smile:  я отправлю   в эти выходные!

----------


## Адольф

Завтра бегу за конвертами)

----------


## Fallen

> Вот и отлично! чувствую пора уже заводить коробку для писем я отправлю   в эти выходные!


 честно говоря я не знаю о чем тебе писать. Мы за вечер в скайпе наболтаем больше, чем я с иным человеком за год поговорю) разве что правда открытку какую-то)
хотя идея хорошая, мне нравится, был опыт, довольно обширный по молодости. Всё сжег. Да, в минуты душевного кризиса импульсивность временами берет верх)

----------


## Мара

> честно говоря я не знаю о чем тебе писать.


 а ты попробуй, но мне будет приятно и открытку получить, с вашим парком например, или даже сделанное тобой фото...
можешь не мне, а девченкам написать)) :Smile:

----------


## Fallen

> а ты попробуй, но мне будет приятно и открытку получить, с вашим парком например, или даже сделанное тобой фото...
> можешь не мне, а девченкам написать))


 ммм.. уговорила)
и девочкам тоже могу, почему бы и нет  :Smile:

----------


## Stille

Мара, Адольф, спасибо. Буду ждать)

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> г. Брянск ул.Нахимова д. 114 кв. 74
> почтовый индекс - 241014
> на имя - Нестеровой Маргариты
> Буду рада любым письмам и на всё отвечу


 может и я напишу) если придумаю что написать...) письма - это чудесно, но писать их я не очень-то умею.

----------


## Stille

> может и я напишу) если придумаю что написать...) письма - это чудесно, но писать их я не очень-то умею.


 Да тут необязательно уметь) Хоть что-нибудь, пару строк.  :Smile:

----------


## yourschizophrenia

> Да тут необязательно уметь) Хоть что-нибудь, пару строк.


 ну пару строк же неинтересно наверное читать будет)
но я что-нибудь попробую придумать)

----------


## Stille

> ну пару строк же неинтересно наверное читать будет)
> но я что-нибудь попробую придумать)


 Хорошо, спасибо)

----------


## inside me

А что, правда, неплохая идея организовать переписку. А то все тут, наверное, уже и писать разучились с этим интернетом((
Я бы тоже написала что-нибудь, да мне вот не придумать. Просто нечего написать... И почерк у меня корявый и непонятный.

----------


## Мара

было бы желание) для начала можно отправить открытки с несколькими строками...а потом видно будет
присоединяйся :Smile:

----------


## inside me

Нуу...по-моему, как-то не хорошо заставлять человека ждать из-за пары строк. Если и писать, так нормальное письмо.

----------


## Игорёк

Для начала письменной переписки, или каких-нибудь других материальных пересылок, надо знать информацию о человеке, о его жизни проблеме характере. Для этого как минимум должна быть тема с его историей, и какая-то личная переписка по инету. Необходимо чтоб возникло минимальное доверие.

----------


## Мара

> Для начала письменной переписки, или каких-нибудь других материальных пересылок, надо знать информацию о человеке, о его жизни проблеме характере.


 Да, я отчасти соглашусь с тобой...
для переписки необходимо желание общаться именно так, в первом письме можно рассказать о себе, своих увлечениях, спросить о чем то у адресата...почему бы и нет? люди по разному знакомятся

я бы написала историю о себе, но к сожалению почему то не получается вести дневник, сообщения не отправляются...

----------


## Игорёк

Мара, создай тему в первом разделе, веди свой дневник там. Это даже удобнее. многие так делают. Тыж не просто так пришла, выбрав этот форум в случайном порядке. найдется что сказать.
Да, я именно это и имею ввиду, непредставляю зачем и как писать письмо совершенно незнакомому человеку. Нет ни желания ни интереса.

----------


## Мара

хорошо, я обязательно воспользуюсь твоим советом) спасибо
просто мне как то не очень удобно вот так рассказывать о себе,  мои проблемы не настолько глобальны, как те о которых там пишут...

----------


## Игорёк

В таком случае основная часть форума тебя не примет, но в этом ничего страшного нет, вероятно найдутся похожие люди, увидевшие в твоих строчках себя. А если таких не будет - значит это не твое место, и ты сможешь найти понимание на других сайтах. я например был на нескольких форумах и остановился на этом, как на самом комфортном для себя,где много людей с максимально похожим набором проблем.

----------


## Мара

я напишу, а там посмотрим...
тем более я уже встретила тут интересных мне людей)

----------


## Игорёк

Зрей, будем ждать)

----------


## Kirag

Привет) я согласна )) давай пообщаемся)

----------


## Адольф

Реальные письма? )

----------


## Пропавший без вести

интересная тема. поледний раз писал письма лет 15 назад в армию друзьям. описывал как и что у нас во дворе и на районе происходит, всякие приколы в основном — пьянки да драки))
а как сейчас писать? смайлики и всякие там скобочки раньше не использовали  :Wink:

----------


## brusnika

классно было бы писАть друг другу письма, именно бумажные, видеть подчерк, чернила... Есть в этом какая-то романтика, искренность... Интернет этот надоел уже...

----------


## Yrok25

Раньше хотел , а сейчас безразлично .

----------

